# JULY PHOTO COMPETITION - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Heres your chance to show off your photographic skills in the AKFF / EASTCOAST LURES monthly photo comp.

Check out EASTCOAST LURES range at http://www.kayakfishingsydney.com/eastcoast.htm

The July period runs until the 31st July and the monthly winners will be announced a few days later. Only photos taken during the month of July 2007 will be considered. Please post entries in this thread.

Photos entered into this comp should be taken whilst yak fishing or show an aspect of yak fishing. All aspects of photography will be considered when selecting winners which will include composition, creativity, lighting, sharpness and 'capturing the moment'. Bribes will be accepted gratefully (Large notes only thanks) :wink: :roll:

Get snapping, get creative, get out there and get into it!!!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sunrise over Coffs Harbour.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

south pine river tranquility


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Eel mirage.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Baroon Pocket Dam


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great Saturday arvo - Culburra Beach NSW









103cm jewie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Samoa -a break for lunch.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Noosa river at dawn. 11/07/07


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

I borrowed a mates Tandem Hobie and took my son for his first ever Kayak fishing adventure. Had a great time on the Sussex Inlet waterways and he was lucky enough to catch a few tailor and bream.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Edulo Creek


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

the sun going down at the V Wall at Nambucca....


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm not sure if you can enter more than one, pls delete if u can't, thanks!

bigmouth!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Home of trolls and trollers...










A feed of spikes...


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Checking out Simpsons Gap spring and the Ochre Pits west of Alice Springs...........no fish but great T-shirts!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Extreme yak fishing at it's best


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

fortunately the days in Qld heat up pretty fast


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

A cold start in the snowy mountains


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Released to fight another day


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hooked up at sunset


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Grant the Marlin Man fighting the current and wind to get back to base off South West Rocks


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

One morning on the Macleay River I glanced back & the bridge seemed to be floating in the early winter mist and sun, regards, Sean


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting how we think we look so big and visible in our brightly coloured kayaks but in fact are like incongruous specks on the vast sea - taken of Sean in nKunzi off Crescent Head, NSW - Sharon


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Captured this sunrise this morning in the Pine River


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Kalkite @ Lake Jindabyne 21/7/07


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

a nice start to the day


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

WHOAH!!!!

What a sensational bunch of entries this month!!! Fantastic shots one and all!! You all deserve prizes, but the lucky winners selected this month are...

PADDLEPOP (2 great shots)


















WOPFISH 









WAYNE D 









Winners will receive a great topwater lure courrtsey of EASTCOAST LURES.

Can all winners please PM me their address and the prizes will be sent out.

Thanks. Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQmqDDgAAB/XgAAQYIcoIBwAP+/fsDAA1ZBqepkU8JPTKbKADT1BFPBJ6g0ADQyAGqfkhT1PSemSaNNNMhp6jjIL4ig4EJDlSchBHF7qME6jBUn2loqMyvRgJ594pA3Z3lZxXabbkkCHzRGJkrXdL72ihBo9ByzGRCkVZkLar7F918DUHClG2iIcJaK4aygMg7tyT5qm+BtWIrwtp6MGIID8lIkENjMEOhPuv3kUxcfkrzcCdaY2QVcK4RQ6yOy7SF/zYYbHiZqFCllugaheJJIiuEm/WDFE4ov8XckU4UJAJqgw4A==


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to all who won you deserved it, there were some shots this month that should be in a calander hanging on my wall I recon.

Ther are a few other shots this month that I'll be adding to my screen saver list as well.

To all that entered keep it up it's been a great comp so far.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Great stuff all; how good to see so many entries and of such quality and variety - not that we needed it but a reminder of what a good sport it is apart from the fishing side. It has added another rich dimension to the forum. best wishes, Sean & Sharon


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hhrrrmmm..... a calendar.... now thats a thought!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Sensational pics guys.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

There were some beautiful photos last month. I'm looking forward to the coming month's competition.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

_Onya_ the winners...some really nice lens work going on. Loved ya perspective pic Sharon!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

crazyratwoman said:


> hhrrrmmm..... a calendar.... now thats a thought!


Kerrie,your not suggesting we go nude with a snapper in front of our privates are you :shock: 
Cheers Mal.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Received my prize today. A nice looking topwater lure called the Turbo. Looks like it will be a winner on the bass in Hinze when it starts to warm up. Thanks to AKFF and Eastcoast Lures!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Although the Winners had great pics,

T-curve that pic of that flatty is a beauti, made me look at it a few times before I realised what it was. 

What timing u must have had to get that shot.

A classic in my book. 

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

bushwoodboy said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > hhrrrmmm..... a calendar.... now thats a thought!
> ...


well.... some may need a snapper, some may need a whitebait, longtom or puffer fish..... i say no more hehehe :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXSbuIcAABXfgAAQUAWAEiAgEAo/7/+gIACFCVU8AjKfqJ5RkZqekaBqnhRoNDQGQNBpNyyAtte1LtXpf5Z7kw6+f1IbKTUsZk8amMXUft4U0npO9RVsDnXjkbeMs9yF8nlt5Ag5CSMjkexiKZx2SOVNV4DK7o4De9tJhr4HASJlXqRRzAQUnoJCRg1qL/i7kinChIOk3cQ4


----------

